# Buddies Pet Insurance



## CharlieRich17 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi everyone,

We are currently with Buddies Pet Insurance for 4 weeks, which was supplied by our breeder. I'm unsure whether to stick with this or to switch to a different provider - does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have never heard of Buddies - just looked them up and they look like a relative newbie in the pet insurance market.

I have always used Pet Plan. They are often not the cheapest for the first quotes BUT in all the years I have had dogs insured with them they have never hiked the premiums when it comes to renewal despite me making a fair few claims, I have never had a problem with them paying out, and most vets are happy to deal with them and make a direct claim which can make all the difference and mean you are not struggling to pay huge bills in advance.

I would also say whoever you go with make sure you get lifetime insurance and think about the limit you are going for. Molly has a limit of £4000 which she has already blown this policy year!


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

yeah have gone with PetPlan , had been told the same as you mention.


----------

